# Hickory ID Help



## arbornature (Jan 12, 2012)

Could you help me identify what kind of hickory it is? 

View attachment 216865


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 12, 2012)

Identify Hickory - The Major Hickory Species in North America

Click on types Hickory ,then go to images then click on bark pic see if you can figure it out .I tried.


----------



## ATH (Jan 12, 2012)

Mockernut hickory

_Carya tomentosa_

Do you have the stems from the leaves (rachises). If they are fuzzy ("tomentose"), then that would confirm it.


----------



## PJM (Jan 17, 2012)

ATH said:


> Mockernut hickory
> 
> _Carya tomentosa_
> 
> Do you have the stems from the leaves (rachises). If they are fuzzy ("tomentose"), then that would confirm it.



+1


----------

